# Shower Extractor Fan



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm looking at extractor fans for a shower room we've just built. Would prefer the fan in the ceiling but it's a single storey extension so if I go into loft space it's a long run(5m) to get to gable end which I'm thinking could lead to condensation issues in the ducting. Not sure if I could somehow duct into the soffit area as well!!? 

Anyone experience of a long duct to extract or do I go to plan c and just have a wall extractor?

There is a velux in there so not too bad but building inspector said there has to be a fan too!


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

If the fan is powerful enough, 5m is achievable. The effective maximum distance reduces each time you introduce a bend to the ducting run; typically take off 2m for every bend. Rigid ducting is more reliable and offers less resistance than flexi-duct, but the impracticalities of installing rigid sometimes outweigh the advantages. You can get soffit terminals easily enough, and duct bends to get it out. To be fair, modern fans are quite discreet and a wall-mounted one is so much easier: short length of duct through the wall, no faff. It’s cheaper too, since you use fewer components. 

Also, to comply with Building Regs you need a minimum extract rate. Can’t remember off the top of my head what that is; either 15l/s or 30l/s. 

EDIT: It’s 15l/s for a bathroom. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

When we had the extension done I chose high volume fans and have not had an issue. I did find that when we had to exhaust through the soffit, there was a lot of discolouration that we could not reach due to roofs etc. Dust and rain and white soffit do not mix too well. We chose to take through the wall this time and seems to be fine.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have what looks like tumble dryer type hose in the loft.

If you are worried about condensation building on it I would think you could just cover it in loft insulation.


----------

